# FREE Rut Dates



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

for most states

It is that time of year again, if you want to know when the peak Whitetail Rut Dates are, Google "Free Rut Dates Chart".

If you want to know more about animal biology and behavior, or hunting techniques - feel free to ask me here or e-mail me at [email protected]

God bless,

T.R.


----------

